# Vomiting after deworming



## petforfamily (May 2, 2010)

Our puppy was dewormed yesterday and he has been throwing up after that. He has lost his appetite too. I'm worried. Is this normal after deworming?

Thanks.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Can you get him to drink water? Pedialite? Maybe boil some Boneless, skinless chicken and rice, and offer him tiny meals frequently, and if he won't eat it, let the water that you boiled it in, cool, and offer him a little of that. Contact your vet in the morning. (If he is throwing up repeatedly, then go to an Emergency vet, as puppies can go downhill fast. If he was wormed with Ivermectin, and has any collie in him, I'd go to the Emergency vet). You can pinch his skin, and pull up and release, and it should go right back down. If it "tents" and seems slow to return to normal he is dehydrated and needs an E vet. You can also check his gums, and if they are pale, or if you press a finger into it and then remove finger, it should go lighter colored and immediately return to pink. If it doesn't , see an E vet. Or if gums seem sticky instead of slippery, see an E vet.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Poor puppy, yes, better one time too often to the vet than one time too late! Keep us posted how puppy does!


----------



## petforfamily (May 2, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply..he is doing much better now.


----------

